# C.J. Brown Spring Salvation Army Fishing Tournament



## easytobeme03 (Apr 26, 2010)

We are fast approaching our spring tournament date. We hope that you will participate and join us in having fun as outdoorsmen and help a great organization that does a lot of good for local and area families in need .


----------



## FishOnOhio (Feb 5, 2012)

easytobeme03 said:


> We are fast approaching our spring tournament date. We hope that you will participate and join us in having fun as outdoorsmen and help a great organization that does a lot of good for local and area families in need .


60 % payback, 30 first, 20 second, 10 third


----------



## FishOnOhio (Feb 5, 2012)

The Spring Salvation Army Tournament Is just around the corner:T


----------



## easytobeme03 (Apr 26, 2010)

May 17th is coming fast


----------



## bmffishing247 (Apr 14, 2004)

Wanting to see if it would be okay to fish this as just 1 man. I know it states 2 man and a 5 limit per person. I would not be bringing 10 fish in by myself. Only 5. Its for a good cause I wanna get some practice out on CJ. Does anyone think this would be a problem.


----------



## easytobeme03 (Apr 26, 2010)

bmffishing247 said:


> Wanting to see if it would be okay to fish this as just 1 man. I know it states 2 man and a 5 limit per person. I would not be bringing 10 fish in by myself. Only 5. Its for a good cause I wanna get some practice out on CJ. Does anyone think this would be a problem.



bmffishing,, there would be no issues at all with you entering as a 1 man team. It would be at a disadvantage for winning a category against a two man team, unless you do better than they do . You are more than welcome to enter, it is a tournament but the main point of it is to help the Salvation Army and the community here . Thank you for your inquiry and interest, we hope to see you there and good luck .


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Is the Catfish a 5 limit per boat or ten like last year, I always get confused reading the flyer......Doc


----------



## FishOnOhio (Feb 5, 2012)

Doc, It is a little deceptive, Each person can have one over 28 inches and five under!


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

OK thanks for the clarification..................Doc


----------



## easytobeme03 (Apr 26, 2010)

2014 Springfield Salvation Army 
Fishing Tournament Results from 5-17-14


A total of ten teams entered the tournament.
We again had some rain, very cold temperatures, with a little hail. The morning started out at 39 degrees with very little wind. Shorty there after the wind picked up and the rain started. Some of the Anglers waited to around nine and some ten oclock to start fishing. I pretty sure a lot of fishermen stayed at home on such a day.

The Crappie class had four teams that weighed in fish.

1ST Place Team Trophies, Nicholas Cantrell & Randy Clark 8 Lbs. Crappie
2ND Place Team Crappie Busters, Steve Yost & Jeremy Jump 2 Lbs. 8 oz Crappie
3RD Place Team Reelin N Crappies Mark Burson & Craig Conley 2Lbs. 3 oz Crappie
4TH Place Team Fishing with Frosty Chris Frost And Becky Anders 1 Lbs. 10 oz

In the Catfish Class we had two teams weighed in Fish.

1ST Place Team Manion, Jamie Manion & Matt Manion 29 Lbs. 6 oz 
2ND Place Team Grapes, John Grapes & Marcus Grapes 8 Lbs. 5 oz 
Fun was had by everyone who participated and spectators as well. 
We are intending to get more flyers out for the fall tournament.
Ten teams at $50.00 each team = $500.00 we paid out $220.00 in cash prizes.
We raised $280.00 for the Salvation army and had fun doing it.

Thank God for giving us another day of Fellowship and Strength to forge on, Spreading the word of God throughout our community where ever we go.


----------

